# Violin Bow



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Just curious if anyone would know where I could get a violin bow appraised? I just got a late 1800's violin and bow when my grandmother passed and I would like to find out the value. The violin is not in good shape but the bow is and has a pearl in the handle and the appraiser of my grandmothers estate said it was valuable but she didn't put a number on it since she has not an expect in that field.

Any idea would be great, thanks


----------



## mako557 (Apr 9, 2012)

WESTTU said:


> Just curious if anyone would know where I could get a violin bow appraised? I just got a late 1800's violin and bow when my grandmother passed and I would like to find out the value. The violin is not in good shape but the bow is and has a pearl in the handle and the appraiser of my grandmothers estate said it was valuable but she didn't put a number on it since she has not an expect in that field.
> 
> Any idea would be great, thanks


You might try contacting the nearest college/university that has a decent music department. They should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Try Lisle Violin. One shop is on Bissonette and one somewhere in Pasadena.


----------

